# Frage zu Druckerpatronen



## dudo (17. August 2014)

Hi

ich habe auf *** gelesen das man mit jedem Drucker Refill oder Rebuit Patronen benutzen kann.
Kann man also mit jedem beliebigen Drucker solche Patronen benutzen?
Weil so würde ich wirklich eine Menge sparen.

Liebe Grüße Dudo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2014)

Hi,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen in unserem Forum!
Es wäre wichtig zu wissen um welchen Drucker es sich handelt. Einfach pauschal hier eine Antwort zu geben halte ich für unprofessionell.
Es gibt z.B. Druckerpatronen die haben einen Chip eingebaut welcher den Tintenstand überprüft.

Grüße


----------



## hela (18. August 2014)

dudo hat gesagt.:


> Kann man also mit jedem beliebigen Drucker solche Patronen benutzen?


Nein: Bei Nadel- und Laserdruckern kann man solche Patronen nicht benutzen.

Ergänzend: Bei Thermotransferdruckern ebenfalls nicht.


----------

